# Shimano wh-6600 - Is there a problem, people?



## Appendage (Dec 28, 2006)

Howdy. I've been looking at new everyday wheelsets, and I find the Shimano Ultegra wh-6600 rather seductive. Some cool techno-features: straight-pull spokes, OSB rim, 10-speed specific no-gouge freehub, reasonably light, nice looking, blah blah blah.

So I've been watching eBay, and it seems plenty of people are immediately taking these things off their new bikes and selling them unused. Or trying to- I haven't seen any sell for over $250 (MSRP is about $500).

What's up with these wheels? Why are people dumping them? Why the lack of buyers? They haven't been around long enough to get a bad reputation- or have they?

Inquiring Appendages want to know.


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

It's because they are heavy-ish and not considered all that sexy. Mine have served me well as both training/beater wheels and cyclocross training wheels. Never an issue...

They are tough, roll pretty well and reasonably stiff...


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 12, 2004)

I would not get them for "every day" use.

Oddball spokes that require a special wrench.
Oddball spokes that are impossible to find replacements for when they snap
When (not if) a spoke breaks it may go so far out it won't clear the fork or rear stays. Unlikely you can fix it on the road.
Not that much lighter than a good set of "traditional" higher spoke count wheels.
Front rims spokes prone to "ping" at the hub when standing during a cimb.

I had R550s on my bike when I got it. The wh-6600 are a higher quality but are basically the same design. I dumped them and got some ultegra 6600 hubs laced to velocity fusion rims in bright silver. Sapim spokes. 28h front/ 32h back. Lighter than the R550's, more stable and easly maintained. If I ever do brake a spoke far from home all I need is a rusty park black spoke wrench. True they aren't as "cool" but they don't look that bad either.

I'll sell you my 550's real cheap (j/k)


----------



## zipp2001 (Feb 24, 2007)

I have a set of wh6600's and only use them as my winter and junk weather wheels. They have taken a beaten and have stood up to some harsh road condishions with no problems.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

Appendage said:


> Howdy. I've been looking at new everyday wheelsets, and I find the Shimano Ultegra wh-6600 rather seductive. Some cool techno-features: straight-pull spokes, OSB rim, 10-speed specific no-gouge freehub, reasonably light, nice looking, blah blah blah.
> 
> So I've been watching eBay, and it seems plenty of people are immediately taking these things off their new bikes and selling them unused. Or trying to- I haven't seen any sell for over $250 (MSRP is about $500).
> 
> ...


I believe that Shimano dumped the 10-speed only hubs for 2008. Wil thay be making 10-only cassettes for long? - TF


----------



## Appendage (Dec 28, 2006)

*A logical choice*

I'm the analytical, logical type, and that one comment- "they're not sexy"- drove a wooden wedge through the Wh-6600s in my computer-like mind. No, actually, it was the brand new Neuvation R28 Aero 3s I bought on ebay for $244 shipped. There's still one more pair there at that price.


----------

